# Plonger dans le passé



## PER180H (8 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Au bureau, on est en train de faire du ménage/rangement/tri, et je tombe sur des bons vieux CD-ROm :love: 
J'ai trouvé une boite d'un OS8, mais j'arrive pas à savoir quelle version. Sans doute 8.0, puisqu'il n'y a rien de précisé. Il y a un 8 sur fond rouge (dégradé noir vers le bas), un visage souriant dans le haut du 8, et la planète bleue dans le bas.

Je crois que je vais récupérer cet OS pour l'installer chez moi. J'ai surtout connu à partir d'OS9.1.
Sur le MBP, c'est pas la peine je crois (Intel inside...), mais sur un iMac G4... ça ne pose pas de problèmes particuliers? Je ferai une partition sur un DD externe je pense.
Il y a aussi de bonnes vieilles versions d'Illustrator, Photoshop, Office. 

Finalement, est-ce qu'un Illustrator 6 sur un iMac G4 1GHz qui tourne sur OS8, c'est pas le top en matière de réactivité? :rateau:


Ah et puis j'ai aussi trouvé un DVD-R vierge avec le logo Apple sur l'étiquette. Ce devait être fourni avec un PowerMac.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Avril 2008)

PER180H a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Finalement, est-ce qu'un Illustrator 6 sur un iMac G4 1GHz qui tourne sur OS8, c'est pas le top en matière de réactivité? :rateau:



J'ai quand meme un doute que sur ton iMac G4, tu puisses faire tourner MacOS 8.0 ??

Sly54


----------



## Arlequin (8 Avril 2008)

un imac G4,, du moins dans sa première mouture "tournesol" en 2002 (je pense) était livré de base avec Os9.1, ensuite les imac G4 ne tournait qu'avec 10.2 minimum...>>> pas de "downgrade" possible..... on peut oublier ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> un imac G4,, du moins dans sa première mouture "tournesol" en 2002 (je pense) était livré de base avec Os9.1



Eh nan ! Aucun iMac G4 ne peut démarrer avec plus ancien que 9.2.2 : il était fourni avec 10.1 ou 10.2 ET *9.2.2*, il pouvait démarrer en natif sous les deux, mais était limité à deux modèles 700 et 800 Mhz, les modèles à 1 Ghz, c'était déjà OS X only !


----------



## Arlequin (8 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh nan ! Aucun iMac G4 ne peut démarrer avec plus ancien que 9.2.2 : il était fourni avec 10.1 ou 10.2 ET *9.2.2*, il pouvait démarrer en natif sous les deux, mais était limité à deux modèles 700 et 800 Mhz, les modèles à 1 Ghz, c'était déjà OS X only !



n'étais pas loin....cela dit ... :rose:... mais merci de ta précision


----------



## PER180H (8 Avril 2008)

Dommage....

Bon ben alors je vais mettre une annonce dans "Don de vieux logiciels".


----------



## tartofour (9 Avril 2008)

Je te conseille de jeter un coup d'oeil à Sheepshaver 
http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/fr/projects/sheepshaver
Qui en gros ne sert qu'à émuler Classic sur les nouveaux mac. Compatible intel aux dernières nouvelles. Il ne requiert que de laborieuses étapes d'installation détaillées, par exemple sur ce site et la possession d'un authentique disque d'installation.
Je conseille cela si la nostalgie en vaut le coup, ya pas mal de belles choses à faire comme dans l'ancien temps (je me souviens des heures passées devant Hypercard).


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Avril 2008)

Trés belle initiative,
quant à moi (beaucoup de place indispensable) je préfère faire tourner les anciennes applications sur les machines d'origines; LCIII, Performa, Imac...
mais un jour je passerai à SheepShaver, 
pour libérer quelques mètres carrés  
patrick JJ​


----------



## mocmoc (9 Avril 2008)

Hehe moi aussi en fouillant mon grenier


----------



## PER180H (9 Avril 2008)

Ben voilà, on a la preuve que l'OS 8 ne fonctionne pas sur un iMac : ce modèle n'est pas marqué sur la disquette  

Bon alors qui veut d'une boite d'un OS 8?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

PER180H a dit:


> Ben voilà, on a la preuve que l'OS 8 ne fonctionne pas sur un iMac : ce modèle n'est pas marqué sur la disquette
> 
> Bon alors qui veut d'une boite d'un OS 8?



Ben nan, les premiers iMac, c'était OS 8.1 !


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2008)

tartofour a dit:


> (je me souviens des heures passées devant Hypercard).



Personnellement, je m'en souviens d'autant mieux que j'utilise encore hypercard tous les jours au boulot  sur un emac ou chez moi sur PM G5. Je l'ai testé en vitesse sous sheepshaver sur macbook et ça marchait dans mon cas. Je l'essaierai plus activement dès que j'aurais le temps ou la nécessité.


----------



## PER180H (10 Avril 2008)

Tant qu'à faire, je demande ici : est-ce que les CD d'install et de restauration d'un iBook (palourde ) qui n'est plus de ce monde peuvent encore servir à quelque chose/quelqu'un et ce d'une façon à ne pas froisser la licence d'utilisation (ni la charte du forum ) ?
Ou bien je les jète (ou j'en fait une décoration murale à 7 CD façon D&co : 4 CD de restauration,  CD d'install, 1 CD d'applications et 1 AHT). J'ai aussi le manuel d'utilisateur


J'ai aussi retrouvé un CD d'OS 10.*0*.3, qui devait être livré (donné?) avec un PowerMac G4, préinstallé, lui, avec OS 9. C'est un CD dans une pochette papier, donc pas une boite.

Ca sert à quelque chose, ça encore, ou bien c'est "pas le droit de l'utiliser ailleurs que dans l'ordi d'origine". Il n'y a rien de préciser dessus, hormis Mac OS X


J'ai aussi iMovie 2 (1CD pour OS9, 1CD pour OS X)


----------



## Berthold (10 Avril 2008)

PER180H a dit:


> []J'ai aussi retrouvé un CD d'OS 10.*0*.3, qui devait être livré (donné?) avec un PowerMac G4, []



donné, sûrement pas  compris dans le prix, oui.

Sympa, mais à mon humble avis, Mac OS X.0.x devrait être éradiqué de la surface terrestre,   il donne une bien basse opinion de la qualité des versions ultérieures du système : c'était une version béta, voire alpha, plutôt qu'un «0» ! :rateau: Sur un iMac livré avec X.0 et 9, j'avais fini par formater et n'installer / utiliser que Mac OS 9.1.
Je ne conserverais que les versions supérieures ou égales à X.2

Enfin bon, ça n'engage que moi. :rose:


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2008)

PER180H a dit:


> Tant qu'à faire, je demande ici : est-ce que les CD d'install et de restauration d'un iBook (palourde ) qui n'est plus de ce monde peuvent encore servir à quelque chose/quelqu'un et ce d'une façon à ne pas froisser la licence d'utilisation (ni la charte du forum ) ?



J'ai deux palourdes, tu peut toujours envoyer si tu n'as pas besoin


----------



## PER180H (11 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai deux palourdes, tu peut toujours envoyer si tu n'as pas besoin


Hum, finalement, c'est pas celui d'une palourde, c'est un modèle bien plus récent du même style que les derniers sortis... mais sur OS9. Le copyright, derrière le livret, c'est 2001.

Si personne n'en veut, ça partira à la poubelle la semaine prochaine


Et de la vieille doc, ça intéresse quelqu'un?

J'ai un Guide l'utilisateur de Power Macintosh série 9500, 155 pages.


J'ai aussi trouvé 2 autocollant Apple... en version multicolore :love: (mais je les garde)


----------



## tartofour (13 Avril 2008)

Je me rappelle de ces autocollants que mon père avait quand j'étais tout petit. En espérant qu'il les aie sagement cachés quelque part pour me les transmettre un jour.
Il avait même reçu d'Apple des crayons à mine dont l'extrémité était recourbée pour former la pomme d'Apple. Pas pratique pour écrire mais bien joli.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

tartofour a dit:


> Il avait même reçu d'Apple des crayons à mine dont l'extrémité était recourbée pour former la pomme d'Apple. Pas pratique pour écrire mais bien joli.



Ça, c'était la grande mode au début des années 90, je me souviens, en 91 ou 92, M$ en distribuait sur tous les salons informatique, avec l'extrémité en forme de papillon !


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2008)

Ha les goodies, ça nous manque beaucoup !!!

Heureusement que j'en ai bien profité à l'époque.


----------



## PER180H (21 Juillet 2009)

Je réactive ce vieux sujet, parce qu'on est encore en train de faire du tri, en vue d'un déménagement, et je suis tombé sur quelques antiquités.

Est-ce que ça intéresse quelqu'un? (voici la liste, tout en version Mac, bien sûr) : 

-MS Office 4.2.1, sur 36 disquettes
-MS Office 98 (mise à jour)
-Systran 3 (un logiciel de traduction automatique pour Word 7, 97, 2000)
-Dreamweaver 3 / Fireworks 3 Studio
-ProLexis 2.5.1
-Prolexis 4 (avec le CD de la 3 en bonus)
-Quark Xpress 3.32 (CD ou disquette)
-Adobe Acrobat 5.0
-Adobe TypeManager 4.5
-Adobe Photoshop 3.0 (for Bundles only) (disquettes)
-Adobe Illustrator 6.0
-Adobe Illustrator 8.0 / Photoshop 5.0 (mise à jour)
-Adobe Photoshop 7.0 (mise à jour)
-Adobe Illustrator 10 (mise à jour)

Faire offre :rateau:.
Non, mais sérieusement, si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je pense qu'on peut les céder gratuitement (frais de port en sus)

edit : je vais mettre un message dans le sujet adéquat : http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/dons-de-logiciels-o-ri-gi-naux-134114-18.html (désolé, me souvenais plus)


----------

